# Save a pheasant!!! Everyone needs to help to protect CRP



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

The U.S. Department of Agriculture has announced that one of their policy options under consideration is to drop Conservation Reserve Program (CRP) enrollment to 24 million acres nationwide. In Pheasants Forever and Quail Forever's view, this is completely unacceptable and we urge all of our members and supporters to take immediate action by contacting the USDA in opposition of this proposal. Additionally, Pheasants Forever considers the current 32 million acre CRP cap a short term goal, and recommends the USDA request Congressional authority to expand the program to a minimum of 40 million acres

The U.S. Department of Agriculture's Farm Service Agency (FSA) has asked the public for comments on the Conservation Reserve Program and scheduled meetings through October 8th to solicit comments on the program. Pheasants Forever and Quail Forever have some simple suggestions for what to communicate during the public comment period and at the public meetings:

• Request USDA implement CRP at its maximum acreage of 32 million acres, and that USDA request additional authority for an expanded CRP of at least 40 million acres from Congress. • Call for a new CRP General Signup • Call for new authority for Continuous CRP programs such as CRP SAFE and CRP Upland Bird Habitat Buffers • Ask that all Continuous CRP including CRP SAFE and CRP Upland Bird Habitat Buffers, be made available to all expiring contract holders • Call on USDA to implement a CRP "Open Fields" Public Access program immediately • Encourage USDA to enroll expired CRP into the Grasslands Reserve Program and the Conservation Stewardship Program

Public Participation Public comments on CRP are due by October 19, 2009. • Email comments to [email protected] • Submit comments online at the Federal eRulemaking Portal at www.regulations.gov • Mail comments to: CRP SEIS, c/o TEC Inc., 8 San Jose Dr., Suite 3-B, Newport News, VA 23606 • Fax comments to: (757) 594-1469


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Done.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Also Done.

I saw one of the most sad sights on Saturday. A section of PLOTS that has been in CRP for appx. 15 years was being plowed under. This section has historically produced pheasants and has been fantastic nesting cover for the birds. Its adjacent to some private land that I hunt, and I know it this will adversely affect the population in my area.

Everyone should take a minute to make their voice heard. Winter and nesting cover are the two keys to sustaining a pheasant population.


----------



## BNATT (Apr 30, 2008)

Done

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Read an article on the Nebraska dnr site talked about CRP. Seems the crp land goes by how well the crop market is. Crop market is bad the gov pays out to supplement lost money. Crops selling good the farmers turn CRP into crops. 
They said crops especially corn and beans take up the most farming practices and provide the least bird cover.

My conclusion is this. As long as this admin pushes "green fuels" ie crappy ethenol blend gas ,soy gas etc, hunting protection falls by the way side. i agree we all need to make are voices heard but by voting in pro hunting/gun right candidates. Then we'll have a chance. ill find the article and post it to get the facts straight. i learned alot from it.


----------



## meathunter1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Being from NE, I can strongly confirm that wall to wall corn and beans = no birds....and with the price of corn where it has been, we have seen what little CRP we have take a beating. Of course, all this new corn acreage will drop the price of corn and we'll be back to square one. :roll:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Done.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It takes less than a minute to submit comments via e-mail.

My comments, "Please do everything possible to preserve and expand the CRP program. It is critical to water quality, wildlife and the national economy! As this program is funded with public money it is requested that USDA a CRP "Open Fields" Public Access program immediately."

Feel free to copy.


----------

